# Walker Payne movie!



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

Just wondering if you guys have seen Walker Payne and what you guys thought of it. I thought it was one of the best movies I've seen. It was awesome to see a meaningful story involving an APBT! I could relate being a APBT owner and a father. If your an APBT owner I would definitely recommend it.

Here's the trailer!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

No, thank you.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like it'll make me cry.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I know.
I can't deal with anything like that, period.
I'm sorry.

I watched that this morning, and I have felt sad ever since.
I can't watch the movie in its entirety.
I would be a basketcase.

That's just me, though.
Maybe it is a great movie, but I can't handle dog fighting, period.
I'm sorry.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It's funny, I want to see it, I feel like its trying to teach a lesson about dog fighting, and what you lose in the process. But I am not sure I'm up for it.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

I would like to watch it, but I cant find it anywhere.....Ive tried all the online sources. If you have a good link pm me plz


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks good I will have to check it out.

College dude
Here you go, here is more info
Walker Payne (2006)


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

college_dude said:


> I would like to watch it, but I cant find it anywhere.....Ive tried all the online sources. If you have a good link pm me plz


I rented it on itunes for 3.99 I also found a torrent for it but it was going too slow and i didn't want to bother with it. SO far I'm 1:29min into the move with about 30 minutes left.

I like it so far. The main character, Walker, definitely has his heart in the right place and dog fighting is the only way he can make money to get his girls back from his bitch of an ex-wife. At one point I actually felt sorry for the wife but not for long. You can tell the man truly loves his dog. so far hes a 2x winner going for Ch. The fighting scenes really aren't bad, mostly flashes of teeth and close ups.

EDIT: Really good movie. heartbreaking and realistic, definitely recommend you all watch.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It is available on Netflix streaming, so you can probably watch it on xbox 360. I'll have to check as soon as hubby finishes the lawn, I have no idea how to operate the tv, and the 1 million gadgets attached to it lol. I know its sad, but I'll take a tube tv and basic cable thank you very much.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

wouldn't mind watching it.
no worse than some of the horse racing movies that show the reality of the sport, especially back in the day.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i dunno if i could watch that. from the trailer there are some really beautiful dogs, though. =/


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

its....ok. I rented it. The plot is decent, but not enough resolution for me. I wont spoil it for anyone so I'll be quiet now. =-)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I was very unsatisfied with it. I am not even sure I understand what happened at the end. Overall I give it a 4 out of 10.


----------

